# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Jams in Longmont/Boulder/Lyons/Loveland Colorado Area??

## twhitemando

Any jams in the Longmont/Boulder/Lyons/Loveland Colorado area?  I'm a newbie so nowhere near ready to participate in a jam  :Chicken:  but thought it could be beneficial to attend a few just to get a feel for the participants, the music and atmosphere.  Not really into bluegrass, more of an irish/celtic sound for me, but figured there are probably more bluegrass jams in my area.  Do hope to attend RockyGrass in Lyons (15 minutes from my home) in July just to absorb and learn.  Maybe by then I'll feel comfortable with participating in a jam under the trees :Chicken:  

Also, can anyone recommend good mando or irish tenor banjo instructors in this area?

Tammy

----------


## Mattg

For Bluegrass? Sure

Pick a day

Tuesday evening - Oskar Blues in Lyons.
Weds evening - Forza Coffee in Thornton (104th and Federal), Avogadro's Number in Ft Collins
Thursday evening- Tutti in Lafayette, Abo's on the Hill. Boulder, D-Note in Arvada.
Saturday - Paul's Coffee in Louisville
Sunday - Oskar Blues Lyons.

I know there are a bunch more but I've been to these. Check out www.coloradobluegrass.org or the KGNU calender for more.

Send me a message for a possible lead on a Celtic session.

Brian Mullins is a great Celtic/Irish instructor. He plays for Colcannon. If you contact me, I'll get you some more info.

----------


## "Umm, fish?"

Thanks for posting this, Tammy. I've been playing about a year and have started to feel like I should try to find some people to play with, too. I don't feel ready, but what the heck. I'm more into jazz/swing stuff, but I could sure be persuaded to learn a few Celtic tunes if you ever want to get together sometime. I'm in Boulder, too.

----------


## michaelpthompson

This is a little farther south than you're talking about, but there's a decent Irish/Celtic session at Swallow Hill Music Association in South Denver the first and second Mondays of each month. Not just mandos, there are all kinds of instruments there, and even some songs. It's pretty laid back and very friendly and accepting.

Also, I agree with Matt about Brian Mullins. Haven't taken lessons from him, but he's an outstanding musician and a nice guy. I've heard Ernie Martinez is good too, but if you're into Celtic, Brian would be your guy.

----------


## twhitemando

Wow!  Did not realize there were so many opportunities in my area.  Most of my friends don't even know what a mandolin is and just look at me with a cocked eyebrow when I tell them that I'm trying to learn to play!  I just need to talk my husband into going to a few of these jams now!  Lyons is just 15 minutes from me and Boulder about 25 minutes so I can't complain.  I just heard about Swallow Hill, it is about an hour away but maybe when I'm in Denver for a meeting I'll head that way one evening.  

Matt, I'll send you a message re Brian Mullins and the celtic session.  

Thanks so much for all the info!  Greatly appreciate it!!

----------


## Mattg

> Thanks for posting this, Tammy. I've been playing about a year and have started to feel like I should try to find some people to play with, too. I don't feel ready, but what the heck. I'm more into jazz/swing stuff, but I could sure be persuaded to learn a few Celtic tunes if you ever want to get together sometime. I'm in Boulder, too.


Get out and play!!!  There are are few jazz and swing type players that sometimes show up at the Oskar's jam. They have been known to break off and form up a Paris swing type circle. I've seen fellow cafe member Jordan Ramsey play some pretty sweet swing. He's in the Boulder area.

----------


## Violingirl

I have read about a session on Sunday evenings at Conor O'Neils in Boulder.  I am going to be in the Boulder area in December and thought I might bring my violin along (totally not ready for my mando to be heard!).  I was curious if they are open to newbies who bring the music along and play not as quickly.  Anyone know?  If nothing else it will be another excellent learning opportunity.  I play regularly with a group of excellent, kind musicians in Singapore at the moment.

----------

